# Marinade Brisket turned green



## jahgro (Jan 28, 2012)

I am going to smoke a brisket tomorrow morning.  I bought the brisket yesterday.  I opened it up this morning and it looked beautiful. I washed it and covered it in my own marinade made with 2 onion, 6 cloves of garlic, 4 T of black pepper, and 1/2 t of red cayenne pepper.  about 12 hours later i opened it up to look at it and it is starting to turn green.  The fat has some green on it and the beef has some green on it.  It is a dark green color.  Anybody know what this is and if it's safe?  Thanks.


----------



## jahgro (Jan 28, 2012)

Well after doing a lot of searching on google (Actually finding the right thing to search for) I found the following

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/471608

Apparently what happens is if you puree onion and garlic (The garlic being the key) it can turn green or blue.  It can change color if mixed with acid or if the temp changes drastically.  Which is what happened.  I post this just in case somebody else is looking for the answer to this.

Garlic can turn Green
If the garlic was not fully mature or dry, pigments in the garlic may turn green when in the presence of acid. Garlic will also turn green (develop chlorophyll) if exposed to an temperature change or is exposed to sunlight. Some people say it can be stored for 32 days at or above 70 - 80° F to prevent greening, but I'm not yet sure that is true. Green garlic is safe to eat. 

http://www.gourmetgarlicgardens.com/pickle.htm#anchorbluegarlic

Thanks


----------



## smoke king (Jan 28, 2012)

Interesting. Got any pics of it?


----------



## jahgro (Jan 28, 2012)

The green really only showed up where it was touching the marinade.  It seems to be turning a blueish color, and some of the green is now turning brown.  Probably due to the O2 or something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

First of all, welcome to SMF! Would you please update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you to SMF. Thanks!

If your brisket was in the fridge for the 12 hour marinade, then I wouldn't worry about it. If it was not refrigerated, then throw it out.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 29, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> First of all, welcome to SMF! Would you please update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you to SMF. Thanks!
> 
> If your brisket was in the fridge for the 12 hour marinade, then I wouldn't worry about it. If it was not refrigerated, then throw it out.


----------



## redclaymud (Jan 29, 2012)

It's your call.  If you don't trust the meat, bring it back and get another.  It's better to be safe.  I've never seen this thing happen in any meat I've seen prepped.


----------

